# Tour of Scotland



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, just thought we'd tell everyone how our holiday is going. This is our longest trip away for all 5 of us, two lads 14 & 11 and dog as well!! The plan is to go up the west side of Scotland and then right up to the top. Left home in north Wales thursday evening about 5pm and headed up the M6. Spent the first night wild at sevice station near Carlisle. Woke up friday morning had breakfast did dishes and the kitchen sink tap snapped in half!! This is when our new toy came in handy. We had bought a mobile broadband dongle and used it to search for spares. Found Barons caravans at High Hesket where we got sorted with a tap. Quite easy to fit, problem sorted. Back on the road again we headed up towards west Scotland, through Dumfries and up the A76. We got up to Largs by friday night where we went wild again. Saturday morning we caught the ferry from Gourock to Hunters Quay, then made our way up to Oban where we was booked onto a CL, (getting desperate by this time to fill the tank and empty the waste!) We set off this morning heading towards Loch Ness, currently stopped on a carpark in Fort William typing this. Setting off again soon for the next part of the journey. Just a quick note on this mobile internet dongle, tried it everywhere we stopped and worked perfectly apart from one place which was in the middle of nowhere and under some trees. We went for the '3' package and so far very impressed with it. Back soon with more updates! Bye for now.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying your trip.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi stecaz, I'm 3 miles away from you in Glen Nevis campsite, also using 3 dongle  Enjoy the holiday


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

stecaz said:


> Hi all, just thought we'd tell everyone how our holiday is going.


Pity your Return key broke.

You can get by using Control M


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> stecaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, just thought we'd tell everyone how our holiday is going.
> ...


At least the spellchucker is working!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry about the earlier flippant remark, but here is what I meant:

===================================

Hi all, just thought we'd tell everyone how our holiday is going.

This is our longest trip away for all 5 of us, two lads 14 & 11 and dog as well!! The plan is to go up the west side of Scotland and then right up to the top. 

Left home in north Wales thursday evening about 5pm and headed up the M6. Spent the first night wild at sevice station near Carlisle. 

Woke up friday morning had breakfast did dishes and the kitchen sink tap snapped in half!! This is when our new toy came in handy. We had bought a mobile broadband dongle and used it to search for spares. Found Barons caravans at High Hesket where we got sorted with a tap. Quite easy to fit, problem sorted. 

Back on the road again we headed up towards west Scotland, through Dumfries and up the A76. We got up to Largs by friday night where we went wild again. Saturday morning we caught the ferry from Gourock to Hunters Quay, then made our way up to Oban where we was booked onto a CL, (getting desperate by this time to fill the tank and empty the waste!) 

We set off this morning heading towards Loch Ness, currently stopped on a carpark in Fort William typing this. Setting off again soon for the next part of the journey. 

Just a quick note on this mobile internet dongle, tried it everywhere we stopped and worked perfectly apart from one place which was in the middle of nowhere and under some trees. We went for the '3' package and so far very impressed with it. Back soon with more updates! 

Bye for now.


===============

Now I can read and enjoy it with a bit of spacing.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> Sorry about the earlier flippant remark, but here is what I meant....


You have however to respect someone else's religion. Maybe he's a devout Uniparagrapher? That's the trouble with us pedants - always trying to convert everyone else to our way of thinking.

Dougie.

 (PS - good job....)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

..


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with the above pendants. It's not only easier to read it's also good manners, or etiquette, although the post chosen is far from the worst example.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tour of Scotland gone off topic*

:roll: Buon giorno tutti,
well I enjoyed reading it anyway, and hope you are continuing to enjoy your tour of Scotland in spite of bad weather and pedantic views.

I personally try also to keep spelling, syntax, punctuation, etc. at good levels when sat at my desk. Would remind all concerned that we are not all university graduates or baccat laureat students. Many of us (myself, or should that be me?) included are self taught in languages and grammar.

when im on the road and not sat at a desk but with a mobile and dongle then as far as im concerned syntax punctuation and all the rest can be forgotten.
saluti e buona pasqua  :wink: 
eddied


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

asprn said:


> Maybe he's a devout Uniparagrapher?


We'd better hope not. Once they move into the area, prices collapse and everyone moves out.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

SometimesIwonderwhypeoplehavetocriticiseotherpostingsaslongasthesenseisthere  8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bigfoot said:


> SometimesIwonderwhypeoplehavetocriticiseotherpostingsaslongasthesenseisthere  8O


Obviously on Coco-Cola!... :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi stecaz

Take no notice- they're all jealous 'cos (spelling wrong but apostrophe in right place :wink: ) you're on holiday and they're not : :lol: :lol: 

Interesting to hear that your 3 Dongle mostly picks up a signal. We're certainly pleased with ours and though only on a one gb per month it's more than ample for our needs (when travelling and emergencies at home)

Safe travelling


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Guess that's the last we hear of this little adventure then :roll:


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Autoquest said:


> Guess that's the last we hear of this little adventure then :roll:


I hope not, "it's better than Eastenders"

Chris


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> SometimesIwonderwhypeoplehavetocriticiseotherpostingsaslongasthesenseisthere  8O


Well said! What's the point of critism?


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Update*

Sat in Tesco carpark in Inverness reading everyones replies. :? Stayed last night at a little site right on the edge of Loch Ness, dongle wasnt very good in that area. Setting off again now heading upto Thurso.

Goodbye for now.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ignore em, they set of pussies! 8O 

Please do keep posting may consider doing it ourselves - how are you boys taking to it? and the dog? with the weather are you warm and toasty?

And contrary to CarolGavin it doesn't always sunshine in Scotland does it?

Just looking at sideways snow - oh hum - dead jealous! :lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well I am enjoying reading of your travels, any way you want to post em :roll: :roll: :roll: 
And greeni sunny here!!!! That was just a wee anomaly where Stecaz was :lol: :lol:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Keep up the posts stecaz - Glad your enjoying your hols. Is that '3 modem' connecting to G or 3G ?


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

...and so postmodern relativism strikes back....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

..


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I was hoping I could have a good read of touring in Scotland instead of a whole load of (in my opinion) totally uneccessary replies about posting style, spelling, formatting etc. Live and let live I say, so long as I can understand the posting I don't care how it is composed. 
Responses like a lot of these here are the main reason I rarely look at the outandaboutlive forum - you can rarely read a thread without it going off topic.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hear! Hear! Or should that be 'ear 'ear? Hope my apostrophes are in the right place. Don't want to cause offence.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

tonybvi said:


> I was hoping I could have a good read of touring in Scotland instead of a whole load of (in my opinion) totally uneccessary replies about posting style, spelling, formatting etc. Live and let live I say, so long as I can understand the posting I don't care how it is composed.
> Responses like a lot of these here are the main reason I rarely look at the outandaboutlive forum - you can rarely read a thread without it going off topic.


I agree with tonybvi.
viator


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Hope its not the last we hear of the Scotland tour, and as for HILLDWELLER i suggest he stop reading it.
Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Please keep posting about Scotland because I'm waiting anxiously to see if you come across the phenomena of Bright Sunny NIGHTS that we so regularly hear about in the Chat Room! 

Carol, it can't just happen where you live!!!  

Ca


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi stecaz,

Keep it going any way that suits you.

I'm interested in your tour and how well 3 operates.

Ignore adverse comments, they are just green with envy or is it mildew.

Enjoy your tour.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I also agree.Keep posting about Scotland,Im interested in what you have to report as I`m going up there in August,and being quite new to M/H I could do with all the tips I can get.

steve


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

It's a pity some people have nothing worthwhile to contribute to the site and are reduced to criticizing others posts. I find it quite sad personally!

Gina


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. Back home now, didn't get much time to go online over the last few days. Arrived at Thurso on monday, greeted by heavy snow. Had a trip upto Dunnet Head ( most northerly point on the mainland ). A must place to visit if in that area. Quite good roads, better than expected. Stopped at a place called Sandside bay, fantastic beach. After this we started to make our way south down the middle of Scotland and just stopped at nice locations along the way. In total stayed 4 nights wild and 4 nights on sites. We covered a total of 1350 miles over 8 days. Back to work on monday  

Steve, Carolyn, kids and dog


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Must have been a great trip for you.
Have they still got the warnings about radioactivity on the beach at Dunnet?
We were there Easter 2007, blowing a gale and torrential rain.
You have to look on the brightside - back to work - earn money for next outing.  

Clive


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dunnet*

We didnt go to the beach at Dunnet so didnt see any signs. We only went to Dunnet Head where the lighthouse is. Very windy.


----------

